# Highlight comments VBA Code



## Fida (Dec 27, 2022)

Hi,
Please I need your support to create VBA Code to highlight all the cells with comments?

Many thanks,


----------



## JoeMo (Dec 27, 2022)

Are your cell 'comments' threaded comments or notes (see link below)?
Difference between Excel comments and notes


----------

